# Cattleya mossiae semialba pincelada ‘La Paz’



## DrLeslieEe (May 24, 2021)

A division that I got from Gerardo’s collection in Venezuela couple years ago. First blooming after the shock of travel, so flowers are not at its best. Maybe in a couple more years it will show full potential.

Has very nice deep magenta colored lip and mini flares on all segments, among the porcelain white tepals.

I saved the pollen to breed with my best mossiae semialba flamea, which is in bud now on 4 bulbs.


----------



## abax (May 24, 2021)

Very pretty. Is the floppy dorsal a characteristic of most mossiae?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 24, 2021)

abax said:


> Very pretty. Is the floppy dorsal a characteristic of most mossiae?


Yes floppiness of dorsal sepal and petals are normal characteristics in the wild mossiaes. It has improved with breeding but only the best cultivars and stronger plants show better forms.


----------



## monocotman (May 25, 2021)

Wow that is lovely! Such a full flower and great lip.
I remember seeing a YouTube video some time ago from the cattleya symposium talk with Armando Mantinelli talking about his breeding of this type of mossiae.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 25, 2021)

monocotman said:


> Wow that is lovely! Such a full flower and great lip.
> I remember seeing a YouTube video some time ago from the cattleya symposium talk with Armando Mantinelli talking about his breeding of this type of mossiae.


Thanks David.

Yes that Mantellini video showed some outstanding mossiae flameas at the end. I wanted them all lol.


----------



## monocotman (May 25, 2021)

Leslie, 
Same here especially the final almost perfect clone!


----------



## PeteM (May 25, 2021)

Very crisp colors. Can’t wait to see if you can get a seed pod.. sign me up for a seedling. .. I also like your red bucket.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 25, 2021)

PeteM said:


> Very crisp colors. Can’t wait to see if you can get a seed pod.. sign me up for a seedling. .. I also like your red bucket.


Can you believe my best mossiae flamea is wayyy better?


----------



## Ozpaph (May 26, 2021)

very nice flower


----------



## My Green Pets (May 26, 2021)

Castiglione? Man his stuff is unbelievable! Nice import!


----------



## NEslipper (May 27, 2021)

Beautiful, this might be my favorite mossiae color form. There were a bunch for sale from a cross of Llamarada x Valerio earlier this spring. How variable do you find the mini flares to be?

I rather like the floppy dorsal on this species, it’s one of those quirks I find charming, and I hope breeders don’t completely breed it out!


----------



## dodidoki (May 27, 2021)

What a great form of mossiae!!!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 27, 2021)

My Green Pets said:


> Castiglione? Man his stuff is unbelievable! Nice import!


It wasn't easy to get but if there is a will, there is a way lol. 

Gerardo's plants are some of the best in the world and I still have divisions there waiting to be shipped lol.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 27, 2021)

NEslipper said:


> Beautiful, this might be my favorite mossiae color form. There were a bunch for sale from a cross of Llamarada x Valerio earlier this spring. How variable do you find the mini flares to be?
> 
> I rather like the floppy dorsal on this species, it’s one of those quirks I find charming, and I hope breeders don’t completely breed it out!


The cross by Steven in CA is a really great sib cross of good parents. He has bloomed out a few nice pincelada ones. It's worth to get and try them. He has more to bloom out so you can definitely play the roulette with them as most if not all will have flares. 

I think a little floppiness is cute and it is the nature of the species. Unfortunately it is one of the traits that breeders are trying to breed out.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 27, 2021)

I just received the provenance and lineage for this plant from Gerardo. The correct cultivar name is ‘Paz Lucia’ (my bad lol). 

‘Paz Lucía’ came as a seedling from Héctor Alvarez. It is (Aurora x Featherston) x Aquini #1.

Aquini #1 is another (Aurora x Featherston) from Michael Sinn (Canaima Orchids).


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 30, 2021)

So in the other post I was asked to show my best mossiae semialba flamea.

Here it is in 2019 blooming:



Here’s the plant now with 4 bulbs in spikes (one sheathless):



Be interesting to see if blooms from no sheaths will be very different from sheathed ones. Please hold....


----------



## monocotman (May 31, 2021)

Amazing. That is going to be quite a show with four spikes,
David


----------



## Ozpaph (May 31, 2021)

cant wait for those.


----------



## Guldal (May 31, 2021)




----------



## PeteM (May 31, 2021)

It’s the season. Looks promising!


----------

